# looking for "Fog Chillers for Idiots: 101



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, I am tired and a chick. I do not have the patience to duplicate work of going through pages from the MonsterList to find the best made and least complex, and most well written explanations on how to make a fog chiller. I am sure someone here has already done all that research already. 
Which is the easiest fog chiller to make AND has idiotproof instructions?? (I already have a regualr cooler, and a cheapie foam cooler...I have no idea which is best to use, or if my project will be totally screwed if the dimensions of my cooler are bigger/smaller than the one shown in instruction).

Any suggestions?? I have now had 2 people say I need a fogger, and I refuse to buy one when I can make one so cheaply.
[Please advise. Thanks.

d5:jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If you have the room, Liemavicks' $20 Fog Chiller is by far the simplest. Fill it with frozen water bottles instead of ice. It's worked good for me the last few years. Video here: 




His site is down tonight but here's the link to how to make it.
http://www.geocities.com/liemavick/Fogchiller.html


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think this is pretty darn easy.......two links of photos, but no instructions (you can pretty much see it all and hows its done).

Vortex slideshow by arcuhtek - Photobucket

Vortex2 slideshow by arcuhtek - Photobucket

I am sure you have seen the enormous thread on Vortex Chillers. Just thought I would add photos for you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree, the simplest chiller is the 4" tube filled with frozen water bottles. If you live near a carpet store, they usually throw out lots of the tubes the carpet comes on, including gray vinyl ones. You can use this in place of the PVC and save the cost of the 4" PVC.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

*Climate?*



ScareFX said:


> If you have the room, Liemavicks' $20 Fog Chiller is by far the simplest. Fill it with frozen water bottles instead of ice. It's worked good for me the last few years. Video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the video you posted on youtube along with many others on there and I'm wondering a few things. I've already built 2 different fog chillers, but have yet to get results even CLOSE to yours. I'm trying to avoid having to buy dry ice because it's expensive and impossible to store in the freezer...it just...disappears. It gets down to low 60s here in Kansas around Halloween...

I'm wondering if it was at all windy and what the outside temperature was at the time you shot your video.


----------

